# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] MHXANH PICK AND PLACE VERSATRONICS RV4S

## Lysandros

Πρόσφατα αναβαθμίσαμε την παραγωγή μας και γι' αυτο τον λόγο πουλάμε την προηγουμενη μηχανή μας .
ΕΙναι ιδανική μηχανή για να ξεκινησει καποιος την εκπαιδευση σε μηχανές συναρμολόγησης SMD
εξαρτημάτων . Μπορεί να τοποθετήσει μεχρι και 4Κ υλικά την ωρα . 
Εχει 3 κάμερες και δινεται με 4 εξτρα feeders . Εχει δική της αντλία κενού και οι feeders ειναι ηλεκτρικοί .
Υπάρχει site αφιερωμένο σε αυτές οπου μπορείτε να δειτε λεπτομέρειες λειτουργίας.

----------

